# Forum > News > Community Chat > The Back Room >  Movies on Mental Illness

## surfeitpanda

Can you help me come up with a list of movies with mental illness as the main theme of the story? Thanks.

----------


## Sychotix

You will find a great list *here.*

----------


## natos77

Silver Linings Playbook
A beautiful Mind
Girl interrupted
Black Swan
I am Sam
Still Alice

----------


## surfeitpanda

Great! Thanks for your input. I hope these movies can provide some information in relation to this article: The Four Goals Of Psychology: What Are They? | BetterHelp

----------


## natos77

I think it does, watch some of it

----------


## Yawnstar

Joker

10char

----------

